# tools versus talent.



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

thought- i remember when i sewed that rubber seal back into the quick release pump- with dental floss and a sewing kit from maverick, cause i was 60 miles from capital dry wall supply.(i was wondering what all those black streaks in my mud was, the little compressed rubber holding the plunger on) lately i been thinking, that all you guys got talent. so the tools is about chaseing the money, sometimes in a frenzy. i think this very thing is how i drove the only 5 women i ever loved from me.(not the only reason) the point is: i read what you all have to say, and i would bet, that any one of you gentlemen could tape and finish a house with a properly prepared stick and a rock. that in itself should let you know that your art is closer to who you are- then any other tool. the point is-dont forget the occasional rose. hope runs out when there aint any. god takes care of itself. point is, remember what you are really struggleing for. thanks-harve.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> thought- i remember when i sewed that rubber seal back into the quick release pump- with dental floss and a sewing kit from maverick, cause i was 60 miles from capital dry wall supply.(i was wondering what all those black streaks in my mud was, the little compressed rubber holding the plunger on) lately i been thinking, that all you guys got talent. so the tools is about chaseing the money, sometimes in a frenzy. i think this very thing is how i drove the only 5 women i ever loved from me.(not the only reason) the point is: i read what you all have to say, and i would bet, that any one of you gentlemen could tape and finish a house with a properly prepared stick and a rock. that in itself should let you know that your art is closer to who you are- then any other tool. the point is-dont forget the occasional rose. hope runs out when there aint any. god takes care of itself. point is, remember what you are really struggleing for. thanks-harve.


 Rock and stick? Are you poking fun at me Harvey?:laughing:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

gee if i start giving my wife a rose now she'll be sniffing my fingers to make sure it's drywall mud and not p%ssy:yes:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*roses*



DLSdrywall said:


> gee if i start giving my wife a rose now she'll be sniffing my fingers to make sure it's drywall mud and not p%ssy:yes:


 thats a good one, harve


----------

